# Tomtom



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's my 4-yo moggy named Tomtom. He is very handsome. Just ask him, he'll tell you the same! :lol:

My daughter took these pictures. He adores being her model, and we have MANY nice portraits of him. 

This is a silly one, though:










This is my favourite.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

he's lovely. Its funny I have a similar picture of my neice. hehe and her nickname is kloklo.:lol:


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, Shirley.

Kloklo is just adorable! You're a lucky aunt.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pics. of Tomtom  I love the first one! It's a great capture moment.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Cheers, Romad. My girl and Tomtom spend hours in the garden during their photo sessions, and he seems to adore the camera, lol. I'm just kind of glad for his ego's sake that cats aren't great at comprehending digital media...

I'm sure he'd kick some butt if he knew we were posting that pic around. :-D


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Aus said:


> Thanks, Shirley.
> 
> Kloklo is just adorable! You're a lucky aunt.


thanks, I think I am lucky. She is a rotten one and tortures my other neice, 10 year old big sister. Kloe is a blast and full of life.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I posted this in my journal but thought it might go here, too. Daughter dressing Tomtom up (she's done this since she was nine, and he is always SO tolerant of her, lol). I think he looks like a betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, such cute pics!!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, DQ. They had another photo session today - I swear that cat loves the camera. 

Here's a picture of Tomtom with Max, a Kelpie we adopted a couple of years ago but had to re-home when we moved house due to my illness. :-( He was an awesome dog, and I miss him. I think Tomtom secretly did, too. Kelpies are the most awesome, intelligent, loyal and hilarious dogs ever, if you're active and can handle all the ball-throwing and multiple daily walks necessary to stop them from getting bored. They are a working breed, so boredom sends them nutty, but Max loved nothing more than loafing around watching TV, too. He really liked cop shows and Sesame Street. I am not kidding.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry about the dog, i love the first pic of the kitty :3 he is adorable


----------

